# Opening a New Company in Dubai / Sharjah / Ajman



## lijet (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Friends,

I am a Computer / Voice Engineer,

I need to form a new company, under which I can provide computer / voice / audio / video / video editing related services in all over UAE,

Kindly advice in which Emirates I will get the cheap / lowest license fee & kindly share any good business company which can help me out for setting up the things over here..

awaiting for your earlier reply,

Many thanks,


----------



## VitaEsMorte (Apr 26, 2010)

Looking for a free zone company or regular (with a local partner) ?


----------



## ShellyMcD (Jun 17, 2011)

I just set up a members dining club company licenced in RAK freezone, so I have full ownership, which I found to be the best price. I will PM you the company that helped me (who were great!) 

Good luck with your new venture.


----------



## lijet (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks VitaEsMorte for your reply ...

I would be happy whether it is a Free Zone or with Local Sponsor if it is with lowest investment...

Kindly advice accordingly ....


----------



## lijet (Aug 4, 2011)

*Pls send me the details of that Company*



ShellyMcD said:


> I just set up a members dining club company licenced in RAK freezone, so I have full ownership, which I found to be the best price. I will PM you the company that helped me (who were great!)
> 
> Good luck with your new venture.





Thanks for your reply...

Kindly send me PM containing contact details of the company which helped u to setup your company in free zone...

awaiting for your earlier reply n help

many thanks...once again...


----------



## 7aman (Aug 18, 2011)

are you looking to get a residence visa as an investor or you're willing to start a real business ?


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

I need to open 2companies in the next couple of weeks. Please could you pm me the details also.

Also to keep this thread going could others quote the prices they were given to open up companies?


----------



## nad786 (Sep 16, 2011)

ShellyMcD said:


> I just set up a members dining club company licenced in RAK freezone, so I have full ownership, which I found to be the best price. I will PM you the company that helped me (who were great!)
> 
> Good luck with your new venture.


Hi Shelly, would also appreciate that link please?


----------

